# copying the drive



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

I was wondering if all tivo drives are the same. Say I copied the files of the tivo to back it up, would it be the same files that you got when you copied it?

Thanks


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i think this question would be best answered by a thorough reading of the hinsdale how to guide.
that would help you understand the process a lot more.
http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

More or less yes.
The only issues are software versions for different models, system keys (reset upon a C&DE), and the byteswapping of S1s, which is mostly a non-issue.

When you back up, you lose your recordings.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

classicsat said:


> More or less yes.
> The only issues are software versions for different models, system keys (reset upon a C&DE), and the byteswapping of S1s, which is mostly a non-issue.
> 
> When you back up, you lose your recordings.


true, unless you do a DD copy. however, i've only done successful DD copys with single drive configurations. with dual drives, it will work, but if you add space, it will not expand to show the newly added space


----------



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

I just want to know if I could use the files that you copied from your tivo series 2 so i don't have to take out the drive


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there isn't any way to back up a tivo drive without removing it from the tivo, is this what you are asking?


----------



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

No. My question is can I use the files that you copied from your drive if you emailed them to me.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

each Tivo has model specific software on it
you can BUY software images on CD from ptvupgrade.com


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

elictricocean said:


> No. My question is can I use the files that you copied from your drive if you emailed them to me.


in theory yes, if we had the same model series 2


----------

